# Hi all and a few in my collection



## wolverine329 (Feb 11, 2011)

I have been reading this forum for quite some time now, yet havent posted anything. 

here are a few of my paph in my humble collection


----------



## Shiva (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice group! And an officiel welcome to the forum.


----------



## etex (Feb 11, 2011)

Very lovely blooms!! Thanks for showing us!
Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Marc (Feb 11, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, and thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice looking Paphs you have there -- I especially like the henryanum.

Welcome to Slippertalk! Are you from the wolverine state? U of M fan?


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 11, 2011)

Great start, welcome


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2011)

Welcome. WHat is the bottom hybrid, Gina Short?


----------



## Bolero (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey welcome to the forum, nice flowers.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 12, 2011)

Welcome!!!! Very nice slippers you have there!!! Jean


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi and welcome to ST...  Very nice collection...


----------



## wolverine329 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi all thanks for the warm welcome. I have learned a lot from this forum and thank you all

To SlipperFan: I am from London, my user name is just an internet ID 

To NYEric: I have been told from the seller that plant is a Paphiopedilum Les Bruleries 'paph. Deperle x paph. vietnamense'. That was my second paph I bought before my addiction has gone too deep. I didnt know what it was going to look like, the description was"white Paph, compact grower" and now that has become one of my favourite. a very nice surprise indeed.


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2011)

not bad at all!


----------



## Wendelin (Feb 12, 2011)

Wecome, and I especially love your henryanum!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 12, 2011)

wolverine329 said:


> To SlipperFan: I am from London, my user name is just an internet ID



Oh, OK. I guess because I'm from Michigan, the "Wolverine State", I'm overly sensitive -- and curious.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 12, 2011)

wolverine329 said:


> I have been told from the seller that plant is a Paphiopedilum Les Bruleries 'paph. Deperle x paph. vietnamense'.



It's sweet! Interesting parents, thanx.


----------



## Dido (Feb 13, 2011)

nice collection and very warm welcome from germany


----------



## Wendy (Feb 13, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! I assume it's London, England and not London, Ontario?


----------



## paphreek (Feb 13, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## wolverine329 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi Wendy it is indeed London, England. Did my avatar give you clues?


----------

